# Past and Present



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The Idea is to show your dog as a pup and what they have turned into.

For Example

Rebel Before










Rebel now


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats a good looking boy if I say so myself....................wait I just did!!

:rofl:​


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I'm sorry to say I don't have any pictures of Mikado as pup. I didn't have acamera at the time and I tried those disposible ones but they don't work that great IMO.
Here is Chalice.









she is 1yr old in this picture.









I took this not that long ago so I think she is 18mo









I had only had her for 2 weeks when I took this one. I guess she is about 11 or 12 weeks old.










The day she came home. She had been left at a vet hospital. She had had parvo I guess the vet is kinda of rummy so I really didn't understand. But he said that the owners had brought her in very ill and then never came back for her.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics everyone!!

i think thats the first time ive seen a puppy pic of reb


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooohhhh, Brogers, that puppy's lookin nice. Can't wait to see how he turns out.


Chalice is so pretty and so lucky to have found you.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice looking dogs I must say 

Deb


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

4 weeks old 








A few mounths later








A few mounths ago








and now


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Those ears crack me up. They're cute.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

babby re re










big re re


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick, Tex sure was a cute little guy. I love thoses ears. He is very handsome boy.


Wayne, I love baby Rico!!!!!! God he was cute. How are his hips?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Luke14 weeks old









Luke 3 1/2 years old









Jesse at about 10/11 weeks old









Jesse now (almost 1. he'll be 1 on Jan. 22nd)


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Nick, Tex sure was a cute little guy. I love thoses ears. He is very handsome boy.
> 
> Wayne, I love baby Rico!!!!!! God he was cute. How are his hips?


thanks, his hips are doing ok, i havent worked him in a while do to him chipping his tooth and having to geta root canal.

tex looks great nick.

both of your dogs are cuties bully babe

you already know how i feel about your dog brad lol.

chalice is such a sweet looking girl!!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

a couple hrs old








6weeks








and now


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

a few months old (sorry the pic is a scanned image of a photo...)










Now


----------



## ern79 (Dec 26, 2007)

heres diesel, sorry the pics fuzzy but i think he looks so cute!








here he is as a big boy, 18 months in a couple of days, he photographs really badly, he always narrows his eyes and looks tough, hes got a much softer look in person


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, look @ the size of those jowls! He's a cutie.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All The dogs look great. 

Betty I don't think I have ever seena picture of Luke as a baby before dang he was a cutie. Jesse sure has grown into a handsome boy.

Cherol I love your boys marking it is so cool.

Blondie is Karma is so sweet looking. 

Diesel man what a face!!!! 

I love this thread. I wish everyone would get their dogs up here.:clap:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> All The dogs look great.
> 
> Betty I don't think I have ever seena picture of Luke as a baby before dang he was a cutie. Jesse sure has grown into a handsome boy.
> 
> ...


That pic of Luke as a puppy is why I fell in love with him.!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see why he was a cutie now he is just a plain GOOD LOOKER:woof:


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

TOPAZ
4 weeks









about 5 months









about 7 months









around Thanksgiving


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Cherol I love your boys marking it is so cool.
> 
> :clap:


Thanx Mikado, but she is a gurl


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Courage @ 4 months









round about 4years. sorry, no recent pics(yet)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Opps sorry Cherol. She is a very pretty girl so is Topaz.

Buz I just love Courage. He is so handsome. I love his name too.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Opps sorry Cherol. She is a very pretty girl so is Topaz.
> 
> Buz I just love Courage. He is so handsome. I love his name too.


LOL. Courage is a girl too. Thanks for the comlpliments.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Really Buz....OMG I thought all this time Courage was a boy. I'm sorry to have offend you Courage you are a very beautiful girl. :hammer: I'm giving myself a good knock on the head for two mistakes.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't be silly. LOL I'm not offended in the least. Everyone thinks she is a male. Trust me, you are definitely not the first. LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I'm glad I'm not the first!!!!!:roll:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*AKA as a pup...*










*And now...*










*Finale as a pup...*










*And now...*










*Rufus as a young pup...*










*And now...*










*Lilbit as a pup...*










*And now...*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lil Bit should be on the American flag.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You sure do have some awsome looking dogs Marty!!!!!! I love them all but Lilbit is my favorite:hug:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

How old was Finale in the puppy picture, Marty? He looks so little but you can already see his leg muscles. And his face was so intent.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Trouble at 5-6 weeks










Trouble at 6 months


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Opps sorry Cherol. She is a very pretty girl so is Topaz.
> 
> Buz I just love Courage. He is so handsome. I love his name too.


it's all good! thanx. I love my gurls!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Judy I had never seen a picture of Buster as a pup he is so darn cute. I love that boy I think he is wonderful. 

Wow did Trouble ever grow up to be a good looking boy.

Eric you know how much I love your dogs. 

Thanks everyone for sharing pictures this is a great thread Andy.:clap: :clap:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

they are all so darn cute!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> How old was Finale in the puppy picture, Marty? He looks so little but you can already see his leg muscles. And his face was so intent.


I think she was about 5 or 6 weeks old in that pic... not sure, thats been like 4 yrs ago LOL


----------

